# 2 for 1 Week Deposit with DAE



## maurodire (Mar 28, 2016)

I own a 2 bedroom with LOFT in Orlando@ the Westgate Vacation villas Week 29 fixed week, I called in this morning and the agent @ DAE said it qualified for the 2 weeks for 1 deposit promo.

Question is I have to call Westgate to release the week , is this still applicable .

Anyone do this recently with DAE, and have success ?

I also do not see lots of inventory with DAE VS Interval World  they told me ( DAE that is ) that they mainly do request basis's alot ..

Mauro


----------



## maurodire (Mar 29, 2016)

no feedback ?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2016)

DAE is a small independent exchange company - they are not affiliated with the big resorts systems (Hilton, Hyatt, Marriott, Starwood, DVC, etc.) so they do not get bulk deposits from these systems.

They get their inventory from individual owners making individual deposits from the mid to low range resorts, one deposit at a time, and they probably also trade with other independent exchange companies.

II and RCI are affiliated with the big resort systems, and get large bulk deposits directly from them.  They are many times larger than DAE, and have higher end inventory, because of their affiliations with the top resort systems.

With ALL exchange companies, the best practice is to put in an Ongoing Search (wait list), for a wide number of dates and resorts, a year or more in advance.  That way your request is already in place, when the deposits come in.

When you only look online, you only see the leftovers, because the best deposits get snagged with Ongoing Searches, and never appear online.


----------



## eschjw (Apr 9, 2016)

*Primetime 2 for 1 lasts until April 30th*

If the location of your resort qualifies and the deposit is at least 6 months in advance, they will give you a 2 for 1 credit. I have used DAE for 10 years and have been pleased with the results. They seem to run this special about once a year. Do keep in mind that a Primetime week always can be exchanged on a 1 for 1 basis for only a dollar. If you take advantage of the special, you will have to pay the normal $169 exchange fee for each exchange. I deposited my Las Vegas Desert Club New Years Eve week yesterday to take advantage of the special.

Last year DAE ran a very special 2 for 1 for TUG members that included any week that was deposited 6 months in advance. I deposited my Oakmont 2 bedroom week that I had booked for May 22 2016. I have since booked 2 exchanges, one at Wyndham Fairfield Glade and one at the Daytona Beach Regency for this year. My son is using the Daytona week and I am going to play a lot of golf with my friends next month at Fairfield Glade. 

If you do decide to deposit, be sure to put in a request for an exchange. When you do that, you have a better chance of making a suitable exchange. Request matches get filled before they hit the online web site.


----------



## eschjw (Apr 13, 2016)

*Desert Club week listed on DAE as sold*

The Desert Club reservation that I deposited last week was listed on the web site today as sold. I received a confirmation and 2 credits for this week on Monday. It was taken by a current request and was listed as sold when it first hit the online board. The requester also probably had a week on deposit since it showed up as sold that quickly. It usually stays on the board for about a week in this status before it drops off.

I like to make a request and let DAE contact me when they have a match for me to consider. It does increase your chances of getting a week that you want. While you can request prior to making a deposit, I think that having a banked deposit might put you in front of a request without a deposit.


----------



## Ask DAE (Apr 14, 2016)

I just wanted to clarify... 
Putting a request in with DAE is the best way to go. Incoming inventory is matched to the request list before it is released to the website availability. 50% of our confirmations are request fulfilments.

Filling a request is an equal playing field, whether you have a deposit or not, since you have to deposit to confirm any offers that match your request. 

One way to move up on the list is to purchase Gold Advantage or Gold Advantage Select benefits. Request list preference is just one of many benefits offered for a small investment.

For more information see: http://www.daelive.com/ga/sales.aspx


----------



## eschjw (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the response DAE.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 28, 2016)

I just deposited both sides of my lock off in Orlando to get four credits.  What you have to do with your home resort is different with every resort.  I have to sign papers to Summer Bay authorizing the deposits.

One thing different  with this promotion is that your deposit only has to be 8 weeks out and not 6 months.

I sometimes use their request function but usually just grab something I like when I see it.

Contrary to what was said above, "They get their inventory from individual owners making individual deposits from the mid to low range resorts"  there are many very nice resorts that you can exchange into.  I've stayed in Diamond resorts, Bluegreen resorts and some excellent independents such as Tropic Shores Resort and San Clemente Cove.

I can get four weeks out of my one Orlando week every year, I must be crazy for trying to give it away.


----------



## eschjw (Apr 28, 2016)

The top tier resorts usually do get taken faster and then drop off, so Denise may not have seen them. I have stayed on exchange at several very nice Diamond, Wyndham and Bluegreen resorts plus several nice independents such as the Tropic Shores resort that John mentioned.

I have also seen Hilton, Marriott, Westin and Hyatt deposits. I have never seen a DVC or Four Seasons deposit, but who knows there may have been some. It would be fair to say that you are much less likely to see a top tier resort here than on the larger trading power/points based RCI and II.

Nice going John, four deposits for one! I am so jealous. 

If you are interested in making a smart move like John, don't delay because this offer is only good for a couple more days.


----------

